# Quik hognose genetic Question



## Boa Boy (Mar 6, 2009)

Are Red phase western hoggies Co-Dom or Resessive?

also what hoggie morphs are co-dom?


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Any pics of these red phases?


----------



## Boa Boy (Mar 6, 2009)

I dont have one but my step dad is looking for one at the moment, and he doesnt know the genetic trates of them, and im rathere intrested to find out.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Boa Boy said:


> I dont have one but my step dad is looking for one at the moment, and he doesnt know the genetic trates of them, and im rathere intrested to find out.


That is the absolute badgers nadgers.

I've never seen one in the flesh


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Anacondas and possibly Spiders are Co dom.
pretty much everything else is either recessive or line bred.
Heres some examples from Justin mitchams site www.extremehogs.com

Extreme Red










Extreme Red Albino










Another Extreme Red









Paradox T+ Albino










Link to Brent bumgardners SuperAnaconda siteSuperconda


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

They're the nuts. Anyone fancy buying me one?


----------



## Boa Boy (Mar 6, 2009)

so if there line breed, if you breed an extream red with lets say a normal they would have mixed trates from each pairent?


----------



## Boa Boy (Mar 6, 2009)

I just read this on the history of extream reds, and it sounds like its a ressesive trate. READ FOR YOUR SELF its verry intresting.

*History Behind the Extreme Red Line*



For some time there has been a lot of conjecture about the origins of this line. With so many poeple involved and such a long history it is understandable that some of the facts have become either forgotten or misconstrude. I decided to write this little article to set the record straight and to give people an ideal of how diverse this line really is and to give those who really deserve it credit for there contribution.

 The story begins many years ago with a fellow by the name of Brian Box. Brian is a well known feild collector and has hunted the North Texas area for many years. Brian collected in Clay County Tx some outstanding red hogs that he later sent to Regius Opferman. At some point later Regius bred this line and produced some outstanding red hets using a BHB line albino. These hets along with most of his hog collection were later sold off before he had a chance to breed them.

One of the Red Het Females from this clutch found her way to a breeder by the name of Ron Radloff. He later bred this animal to a high contrast BHB male and produced a handfull of outstanding red hets and albino's. In the group were 3 albino's(1.2) that were then missexed by Chad Fuchs as 0.3 and they were sold to a few individuals one of them being Omar Rodriguez. By luck Omar had recieved the male which he was told was a female. Later Omar sold them to me and the missexing went unnoticed for a few months. Upon arrival I knew right away this hog was something very special and few months later I noticed the animal was a male. I later contacted Ron to get some info on the line. After seeing pics and learning the animal was missexed Ron angrily demanded that I return the animal that I bought from Omar to him??? Which was out of the question..this led to Ron having some misplaced bad feelings towards me.

Upon reviewing pictures of the parents I then realized that this animal was created by breeding a "not so red male" to a "very red" female..the result was quite impressive and led me to wonder what would happen if I could refine this by breeding two visually red animals from this line together.Obviously the red gene in this female is quite strong and dominant. The hunt was on to find more Regius line hets...and I found one..a large female that was owned by a man named Quinten who had loaned Don Shores her for breeding. Having been a customer of Don's for many years I approached him and told him my ideal ..that if we bred the two animals together it would produce the finest line of red hognose ever!! He agreed and several months later the 1st Extreme Reds were produced. Those animals combined with many others I had picked up along the way formed the genetic foundation of this line.This line would also go on to create very intense burgandy purple animals which I have labeled Purple Line Extreme's. The Purple Line 1st appeared with the 1st initial breedings of the Extreme Reds several years ago..A few from this clutch and few from that. Last year I bred two purps together and produced some outstanding specimens with red dorsal striping etc..It will be interesting to see what they look like as adults.

 I hoped you enjoyed this brief article. If you have any questions feel free to email me.

Best Regards,

Justin Mitcham


----------

